# Tentative de passer de Sierra à Catalina, échec.



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai voulu tenter aujourd'hui de faire évoluer mon hackintosh vers Catalina (il était en Sierra).
Je me suis dit que j'allais tenter de le faire en mode _normal_ : téléchargement via AppStore (avec les liens vaguement cachés sur le site Apple, via Safari, pour les MacOS "anciens" : https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/macos-catalina/id1466841314?mt=12), puis clic dessus pour l'installer.
(avant cela, j'ai tout de même fait une image-disque de mon MacOS Sierra, via une clé bootable vers un autre disque dur)
Tout a semblé se passer comme il faut, il a pris ses 30 minutes pour commencer l'installation. Puis au 1er redémarrage, j'avais tj le MacOS visible dans le pré-démarrage clover, là encore, il prend ses 30 minutes pour finaliser l'installation.
Et au final, au redémarrage suivant, il n'y avait plus d'Apple dans le pré-démarrage Clover.
Du coup, je suis actuellement sur la partoche Linux, qui est la seule encore visible dans Clover (bizarrement elle apparaît 4 fois).

Alors avant de me déclarer vaincu et tenter de re mettre l'image disque Sierra en place (même pas sûr que ça marchera), je sonde les expert.es du forum. Est-ce qu'il y aurait un réglage simple à faire dans Clover pour re voir apparaître le macOS au pré-démarrage et pouvoir continuer sur Catalina ?

edit : je précise, le choix de Catalina c'est parce que, d'après mactracker, mon "mac" ne peut pas prendre davantage.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2021)

Je vois dans cet article


			Installation de Clover sur la clé en mode EFI
		

que Clover peut nécessiter des mises à jour fréquentes.

Est-ce que ces mises à jour peuvent se gérer directement via l'interface Clover accessible au moment du pré-démarrage ?


----------



## edenpulse (25 Novembre 2021)

ccciolll a dit:


> Je me suis dit que j'allais tenter de le faire en mode _normal_ : téléchargement via AppStore


Il y a quand même un énorme saut de versions entre Sierra et Catalina. C'est impossible de faire juste la mise à jour "comme ça" sans modifier / mettre à jour Clover et ses réglages.
Le mieux serait surtout de passer sur OpenCore aussi...





						OpenCore Install Guide
					

Current supported version 0.8.6



					dortania.github.io


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2021)

OK, pourquoi passer à OpenCore si Clover fonctionne chez moi ? À vrai dire, j'ai suivi un mode d'emploi qui utilisait Clover, je suis déjà content d'avoir réussi à installer avec ça. Et pour l'instant, il arrive encore à faire tourner Linux qui me permet d'avoir encore un accès internet. Si j'écrase Clover pour mettre OpenCore et que je ne parviens pas à le faire fonctionner, je n'aurais plus rien sous la main, c'est risqué.

Mais bon, pourquoi pas, après tout. Pour l'installation de hackintosh, je suis rendu à l'état de simple éxécutant des conseils d'autres forumeurs...

Au cas où, et puisque je suis allé le vérifier, le Clover installé c'est version  2,4K rev 4411 - build 2018-02-09

Clover pourrait il se mettre à jour à partir de Linux (ubuntu 18,04) ? Au moins pour tenter un dépannage rapide et retrouver un MacOS avant de, peut-être, tenter l'aventure de l'OpenCore (que pour le coup je ferai peut-être sur un autre DD, ce sera plus prudent).


----------



## edenpulse (25 Novembre 2021)

Tu peux conserver Clover en attendant, et faire une clé USB avec OpenCore. Une fois que ta config OpenCore sera OK, il suffira de remplacer les fichiers. Mais là a priori tu as flingué ton install, difficile de savoir quoi faire


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir,
Alors, pour le moment, j'en suis à ceci : j'ai essayé de remettre la partition macosX comme avant à partir de l'image disque que j'en avais faite (via les outils disque Linux). Une fois que j'avais terminé de faire ça, j'ai tenté le redémarrage, et c'est pire qu'avant (mais oui) : je ne peux plus démarrer linux non plus.
Au démarrage, après l'écran de marque du hard, j'ai un écran noir « Welcome to Clover 4411 .... scan entries ....» et plus rien ne se passe.

Je suis allé voir dans le BIOS (je crois que ça s'appelle comme ça quand on démarre avec la touche F2 sur un PC). Et j'ai testé toutes les possibilité de reglage dans BIOS features > Boot option priorities > Boot Option #1. Quasi toutes les options proposées (Linux Boot Manager, ubuntu, Mac OS X (2 choix identiques), "champ vide", Clover Start vmlinuz-4.10.0-28-generic at, les 3 autres Clover start avec d'autres chiffres, Disabled) donnent ce même résultat (ecran noir Clover machin). Une seule option (P1: TOSHIBA ...), qui est l'identifiant du SSD, donne un résultat différent, un écran gris avec un message façon terminal : error:unknown filesystem. Bref, rien de très concluant.

Ce que je trouve curieux, c'est de ne plus pouvoir démarrer Clover et arriver à ubuntu, alors que j'ai juste agit sur la partition Mac, pas sur la partition Clover.

Bon bon bon. C'est mort pour aujourd'hui, j'ai pas mal de boulot en retard, du coup, j'abandonne le sauvetage de ce mac pour le moment.
Je pourrais peut-être tenter OpenCore sur une clé. Ça permet de faire des choses, ça ? Genre je pourrais démarrer au moins le linux qui marchait ? Ou tenter de démarrer le macosX remis en place ?


----------



## edenpulse (26 Novembre 2021)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ça permet de faire des choses, ça ?


LOL.
OpenCore c'est un bootloader, comme Clover. Oui, ça permet de démarrer n'importe quel OS, tant que celui-ci n'est pas flingué. 
Difficile de savoir si ils sont bootables, vu qu'on ne peut pas savoir ce que tu as fais.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> LOL.
> OpenCore c'est un bootloader, comme Clover. Oui, ça permet de démarrer n'importe quel OS, tant que celui-ci n'est pas flingué.
> Difficile de savoir si ils sont bootables, vu qu'on ne peut pas savoir ce que tu as fais.


Hihi, je l'avais dit : pour l'installation du hack, je suis en mode « pilotage à distance par les forumeurs ». (à la base, j'avais acheté ce hack d'occasion, ce n'est pas complètement un choix de partir dans l'aventure hack).
Tout est nouveau (et un peu scintillant, youpi) pour moi. La clé OpenCore permet de démarrer : je dis waouh (sans ironie). C'est peut-être une bonne nouvelle pour moi.
Alors je ferai peut-être une tentative de créer une clé OpenCore pour voir si je peux voir davantage à propos de ce disque.
Pour le moment j'en suis à la phase « patch » où j'essaye de remettre en service des vieux macs sortis du placard pour avoir un ordinateur sous la main (ça, c'est fait, c'est pour ça que je réponds). Je vais aussi tenter de monter ce SSD et le vérifier avec OutilDisqueDur. Entre 2 activités du vendredi.
À très bientôt et merci encore pour l'aide.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2021)

Hello, j'ai commencé à tenter de suivre le tuto OpenCore.
Le téléchargement de l'installer a bien fonctionné.
J'ai pu formater la Clé comme demandé (il a fallu chercher un peu pour trouver comment avoir l'option GUID (présentation>afficher tous les appareils).
Déplacé le fichier extrait du DMG vers application.
Mais je bloque à l'étape suivante, dans Terminal, il me dit command not found (j'ai bien fait attention à renommer le chemin vers l'installer car dans l'exemple c'est BigSur mais moi je fais Catalina).

Voici où j'en suis, qu'est ce qui bloque ?


```
macintoshhd@MinideMacintosh ~ % sudo /Applications/Installer\ macOS\ Catalina.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/MyVolume
Password:
sudo: /Applications/Installer macOS Catalina.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia: command not found
macintoshhd@MinideMacintosh ~ %
```

(pour précision, je fais ça sur un MacMini en BigSur, je suis allé emprunter celui de ma mère pour avoir un truc récent et rapide)


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2021)

Alors j'ai repris le code donné un peu plus bas

```
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Catalina.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/MyVolume
```
 et ça semble marcher.
C'est curieux car mon installeur, tel que je le visualise dans le finder, s'appelle bien Install*er* et non pas Install.
Du coup, j'avais mis le chemin avec install*er*. Mystère. Bn, tant que ça fonctionne, hein.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir, j'ai avancé dans la construction de la clef Catalina/OpenCore (qqes heures passés dessus, forcément).
Et ici je bloque à l'étape ProperTree.
Sur cette page https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/config.plist/#creating-your-config-plist ils demandent d'installer ce logiciel pour faire les réglages de config.plist. Mias l'ennui c'est que j'ai télécharger ProperTree-master et quand je clique sur ProperTree.command j'ai ce message de blocage : Impossible d’ouvrir « ProperTree.command » car cette app provient d’un développeur non identifié.
Arf.
Et ça me pose un autre doute. Si je lance une fenêtre terminal pour ProperTree, ça va fermer la fenêtre MountEFI et donc je n'aurai peut-être plus accès à l'EFI de la clef que j'ai commencé à préparer.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2021)

Bon, j'ai fermé le terminal EFI et j'ai lancé les commandes 
git clone https://github.com/corpnewt/ProperTree
./ProperTree/ProperTree.bat
et ça semble focntionner.

Mais on m'appelle pour manger (ah, la famille, je vous jure, aucun sens de la réalité des gens qui veulent souffrir volontairement à s'isoler devant un écran).


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2021)

Et me revoici bloqué un peu plus loin.À cette page, https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/config.plist/ivy-bridge.html#acpi
ils disent de créer le fichier SSDT-PM en utilisant le script ssdtPRGen.sh
j'ai suivi les instructions terminal de la page https://github.com/Piker-Alpha/ssdtPRGen.sh#readme
Et après tout ça, j'obtiens un fichier ssdtPRGen.sh à la racine de macintoshhd. Je ne savais pas trop quoi en faire, finalement je l'ai glissé dans une nouvelle page de terminal, ça a lancé un truc. à la fin, il me demande
Do you want to open ssdt.dsl (y/n)? 
je dis oui et l m'ouvre un fichier text ssdt.dsl
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que ce fichier semble comporter des informations du mac que j'utilise, genre il indique macOS 11.5.2, qui est BigSUr, le système du mac en question. Or ce n'est pas du tout le hard sur lequel je vais faire mon install hack. Ce fichier est apparemment enregistré dans une bibliothèque ssdtPRGen. Quoi qu'il en soit, ce fichier n'est pas nomme SSDT-PM.aml, ce à quoi je devrais à priori m'attendre pour le mettre ensuite dans EFI>OC>ACPI.
Ceci est très nébuleux.


----------



## ccciolll (27 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Hier j'ai fini par m'arrêter à la version de clef que j'avais pu réussir à construire en suivant toutes les étapes pré-requises (sauf ce fameux SSDT-PM dont il est question au-dessus et dont je n'ai pas su découvrir comment le réaliser pour l'ajouter à la clef). J'ai fait les vérifications demandées et réglages de config.plist (en tout cas j'ai fait de mon mieux).
Aujourd'hui, je m'y remets après être allé acheter un SSD tout neuf (ça me permet de garder l'ancien de côté, si je n'arrive à rien avec OpenCore, je tenterai peut-être de réanimer le Clover pré-existant sur cet ancien SSD).
Premier essai, j'installe le SSD et je mets la clef USB dans un port, je démarre l'ordi en supposant qu'il va me poser des questions incompréhensibles, et j'ouvre les pages du site dortania concernant la suite de l'install sur un ordinateur à côté.
ET là, surprise, le hack, sans que je ne lui valide rien, démarre sur la clef, après qqes minutes d'écran noir avec plein de texte qui défile, j'ai un écran MacOS avec la proposition d'installer Catalina, formatter le disque, etc.
Waouh, content !
Du coup je regarde un peu le mode d'emploi, il est question d'agrandir la partition EFI. Ok, j'ouvre utilitaire de disque.
Misère, le nouveau SSD n'apparaît pas.
Je me dis qu'il doit y avoir une étape en plus à faire au démarrage (avec le F2 qui ouvre les réglages BIOS du hard, par exemple).
J'éteins le tout en passant par MacOS > éteindre.
Malgré tout, je vérifie s'il n'y a rien de suspect au niveau du SSD. Ben si (quel boulet), la nappe SATA était mal enfoncée.
Bon, alors je redémarre, je passe quand même par F2 pour voir si le disque SSD apparaît. Oui, il apparaît (sous le nom LDLC puisqu'il vient de là), ainsi que ma clé de OpenCore (qui s'appelle SanDisk, marque de la clé physique). Allez savoir pourquoi, je décide de changer les priorités de disque et je mets LDLC en premier, SanDisk en second.
Ça ne marche pas.
À l'écran : Reboot and select proper boot device.
et je me dis que, peut-être, une fois qu'il a essayé le premier choix, il ne bascule pas automatiquement au second.
OK, pas de souci. Je reviens au F2 du hard, je mets SanDisk en premier choix.
Eh ben rien à faire, il me met toujours ce même message d'erreur Reboot and Select...
J'ai essayé plusieurs ports USB, j'ai essayé sans le SSD. La clé USB ne s'autorise plus à démarrer.
M'enfin, c'est bien le diable, ça ! Elle a fonctionné le premier coup !
Sauriez vous ce qu'il s'est passé ? Pourquoi je n'arrive plus à démarrer avec cette clef qui a marché la première fois et que je n'ai pas modifiée depuis ?


----------



## ccciolll (27 Novembre 2021)

Bon, alors je viens de refaire un essai en mettant à la fois la clé Catalina, le SSD neuf et une vieille clé install ElCapitan que j'avais conservée, pour voir si je peux démarrer qqchose et trouver d'autres pistes, voire au moins faire le formattage partitionnage du SSD... Et la il me refait le démarrage de la première fois, avec l'écran noir plein de texte. Et j'ai retrouvé le démarrage install Catalina qui va bien.
Tant mieux, mais aucune idée du pourquoi comment.


----------



## ccciolll (27 Novembre 2021)

Bon, ça ressemble à un Catalina correctement installé, tout ça.
En tout cas j'ai un bureau, mises à jour OK, accès à AppStore et internet.
Je pensais qu'il y aurait d'autres réglages à faire après l'installation.


----------



## ccciolll (27 Novembre 2021)

Ah, un premier truc suspect : les clefs USB n'apparaissent pas. J'ai dû louper un truc du côté des kexts ou je ne sais quoi.
Ça me fera une occupation pour les jours prochains (ça manquait).


----------



## edenpulse (27 Novembre 2021)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ah, un premier truc suspect : les clefs USB n'apparaissent pas. J'ai dû louper un truc du côté des kexts ou je ne sais quoi.
> Ça me fera une occupation pour les jours prochains (ça manquait).


Non. Il faut que tu map les ports USB de ta machine  il y a une section dans le guide pour ça. 

Cool que t’ai bien réussi à avancer. Ça montre aussi que le guide dortania et Opencore sont vraiment bien foutus !


----------



## ccciolll (28 Novembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Cool que t’ai bien réussi à avancer. Ça montre aussi que le guide dortania et Opencore sont vraiment bien foutus !



Un peu ardus quand-même, surtout lorsqu'on est à la fois pas très calé en informatique et en anglais.

Bon, de mon côté, les ports USB fonctionnent à présent (mais je n'ai rien fait pour, ils se sont mis à fonctionner par eux-même. Peut-être une des mises à jour Apple qui a débloqué un truc. Ou alors j'avais déliré quand j'ai conclu que l'USB ne marchait pas).

Pour le reste, je ne suis pas encore tout à fait sûr de comment il faut faire pour que ça marche bien (je n'ai pas encore fait des tests suffisamment cadrés) mais en tout cas je n'arrive pas à faire démarrer le MacOS sans que la clé USB ne soit branchée. (pourtant le démarrage est manifestement sur le SSD puisque les fichiers utilisateurs et compagnie sont bien sur le volume (partition 2 du SSD) que j'ai appelé Macintosh HD. Et même lorsqu'elle est branchée, je n'y arrive pas à chaque fois.

Mais je trouve que l'interface graphique OpenCore est un peu déroutante (juste un écran noir avec les noms en haut à gauche au format texte, à choisir avec une simple astérisque) quand on a pris l'habitude de Clover. Sur le coup, on dirait un énième écran de console.


----------



## edenpulse (29 Novembre 2021)

ccciolll a dit:


> mais en tout cas je n'arrive pas à faire démarrer le MacOS sans que la clé USB ne soit branchée.


Il faut copier le contenu de la partition EFI de la clé USB vers la partition EFI de ton SSD interne.



ccciolll a dit:


> Mais je trouve que l'interface graphique OpenCore est un peu déroutante


https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Post-Install/cosmetic/gui.html#setting-up-opencore-s-gui 
 
ça ressemblera au boot des mac  
Regarde la section "Post install" de manière générale


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2021)

Yes, merci.
Il me semblait bien qu'il y avait des choses à faire après mais je ne trouvais pas le lien dans la dernière fenêtre que j'avais visitée (fenêtre nous indiquant de faire l'install « normale » une fois la clef démarrée).
Bon, je suis un peu soulagé, j'ai au moins un système qui démarre.
Remettre Clover sur pied sur l'ancien DD sera peut-être une autre étape, car je pense que certains logiciels qui passaient sur Sierra (genre la suite AdobeCS6) vont avoir du mal à passer sur Catalina.
Mais ça ce sera pour un peu plus tard.


----------



## edenpulse (29 Novembre 2021)

Tu peux toujours utiliser OpenCore sur l'ancien DD également.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2021)

Oui, mais il me faudra recomposer tout un EFI spécifique pour Sierra, je suppose (je me souviens que quand j'ai préparé l'EFI pour ma clé de démarrage, il y avait des réglages spécifiques à Catalina).
Pour l'instant j'ai relié l'ancien SSD sur la seconde nappe SATA (uniquement 2 emplacement SATA, c'est un peu rat sur une carte mère de cette génération, quand je pense aux G3 ou G4  qui avaient des nappes IDE avec 7 connecteurs en série) et je ne vois pas toutes les partitions dans Outil Disque dur (et aucune n'accepte de monter).


----------



## edenpulse (29 Novembre 2021)

ccciolll a dit:


> il y avait des réglages spécifiques à Catalina


Ça c’est les excentricités de Clover.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ça c’est les excentricités de Clover.



les excentricités de Clover ???

Bon, sinon, je viens de lancer MountEFI et il ne propose pas mon ancien SSD.
Entre ça et OutilsDisqueDur qui ne détecte pas toutes les partoches et refuse de monter celles qu'il détecte, j'ai l'impression que ça ne va pas être simple de le récupérer tel quel.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2021)

[mauvaise manip']


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, nouvelles aventures !

J'ai tenté l'ajout de Linux sur la partition libre.

Comme conseillé dans cette page




__





						Dualbooting with Linux | OpenCore Multiboot
					





					dortania.github.io
				



J'ai donc commencé par « installer linux comme je le ferai normalement avec une clef bootable ».

J'ai donc téléchargé la ubuntu 20, créé un bootUSB avec etcher.io, démarré sur cette clef.
Puis j'ai choisi la version optionnelle, reformaté la partition cible en ext4 (c'est ce que conseille les sites sur ubuntu) en ajoutant bien le « / » sinon il ne reconnait pas la cible.
L'install ubuntu s'est bien passée, puis il demande à redémarrer.

Là, surprise, il démarre sur ubuntu (je m'attendais à ce que ça bloque car dans la page que j'ai mise en lien, étapes 2 et 3 semblent nécessaire pour que Linux puisse booter à l'étape 4).
Manifestement, ubuntu a fait le nécessaire qqpart pour que ça puisse booter en ubuntu directement.
Et effectivement, plus moyen de booter sur mac OS X (mais je ne suis pas certain de savoir bien me servir du menu F2 de la carte-mère, ça c'est une autre histoire)

Bon, j'ai donc resorti la clef OpenCore Catalina, j'ai démarré dessus, je retrouve mon MacOS X à sa place.

Je fais un coup de mountEFI, et là, je remarque un menu ubuntu qui s'est ajouté sur EFI.
(vers le milieu de cette capture d'écran, il est là. Vous remarquez aussi OpenLinuxBoot et ext4_x64 dans les drivers de EFI>OC car j'ai aussi testé de finir le tuto pour voir si ça allait régler mon problème)






Je suppose que c'est ce dossier ubuntu qui prend le dessus sur BOOT ou OC et empêche OpenCore de démarrer.
D'ailleurs,en l'écrivant, je me dis qu'une capture du sous-dossier BOOT sera peut-être parlante pour les spécialistes qui vont me lire.





Donc je me demande. Est-ce que je dois effacer ce dossier ubuntu ? Est-ce que je dois modifier des choses dans BOOT ?
Comment redonner la priorité à OC OpenCore au démarrage ?


Au passage, un truc qui me chiffonne un peu dans les instructions de la page dortania. À l'étape 3, ils disent de vérifier que RequestBootVarRouting et LauncherOption sont _enabled_ dans config.plist. Pour le premier, facile, sa valeur booléenne était déjà sur true. Mais le second, il avait une valeur String (chaîne de caractère) Disabled. Du coup, j'ai rentré Enabled en texte, mais je trouve curieux que ce soit Booléen d'un côté et texte de l'autre.





Voilà voilà.
Je vais aller de mon côté lire si je trouve des pistes pour ce type de problème.


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2021)

Je me demande si je ne devrais pas aller regarder de ce côté là :




__





						Using LauncherOption | OpenCore Post-Install
					

OpenCore Post-Install guide



					dortania.github.io
				



mais je préfère attendre des conseils, quand-même.


----------



## edenpulse (30 Novembre 2021)

ccciolll a dit:


> les excentricités de Clover ???


En fait, Clover nécessitait souvent certains paramètres pour certains OS.
Opencore simplifie ça. Si ça fonctionne pour un OS, ça fonctionnera normalement pour un autre. 


ccciolll a dit:


> Je fais un coup de mountEFI, et là, je remarque un menu ubuntu qui s'est ajouté sur EFI.


En fait Ubuntu (ou autre distribution Linux) va chercher une partition EFI sur ton système pour s'y implanter.
Pour cela qu'il est souvent conseillé pour les multiboot, de déconnecter les autres disques quand tu installes un OS. (Windows fait pareil...)
Comme ça, chacun utilise son propre disque avec sa propre partition EFI, et tu peux utiliser un bootloader pour booter sur chacun. 



ccciolll a dit:


> Mais le second, il avait une valeur String (chaîne de caractère) Disabled. Du coup, j'ai rentré Enabled en texte, mais je trouve curieux que ce soit Booléen d'un côté et texte de l'autre.


Oui, certains sont quelques peu bizarres comme cela, mais c'est bien le cas. Je t'invite à vérifier la documentation technique pour les valeurs et types si tu as un doute. 
Ici : https://github.com/acidanthera/OpenCorePkg/blob/master/Docs/Configuration.pdf

Tu peux également regarder la section Multiboot :




__





						Dualbooting with Linux | OpenCore Multiboot
					





					dortania.github.io


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Opencore simplifie ça. Si ça fonctionne pour un OS, ça fonctionnera normalement pour un autre.



OK, tant mieux.



edenpulse a dit:


> En fait Ubuntu (ou autre distribution Linux) va chercher une partition EFI sur ton système pour s'y implanter.
> Pour cela qu'il est souvent conseillé pour les multiboot, de déconnecter les autres disques quand tu installes un OS. (Windows fait pareil...)
> Comme ça, chacun utilise son propre disque avec sa propre partition EFI, et tu peux utiliser un bootloader pour booter sur chacun.



Oui, j'ai compris qu'il s'était implanté dans la partition EFI que j'avais patiemment faite avec OpenCore.
En l'occurrence, dans mon cas, il n'était pas possible de « déconnecter les autres disques » puisque j'installais sur une partition du même disque. J'ai peut-être loupé une étape de l'installation Linux qui m'aurait permis de faire un 2eme EFI spécifique, mais dans le tuto ils disent d'installer Linux comme on le ferait à la normale, donc je ne me suis pas méfié.
Comment je peux faire pour le déloger maintenant ? Si je vire ftbx64.efi et mmx64.efi du dossier BOOT et l'ensemble du dossier ubuntu, est-ce que je vais retrouver le démarrage d'OpenCore qui me permet de démarrer Catalina sans clé USB ?
Et est-ce que OpenlCore sera capable de démarrer Linux ? Clover gérait ça très bien, quand il s'ouvrait, on avait le choix entre MacOS et Linux, donc OpenCore devrait y arriver.



edenpulse a dit:


> Oui, certains sont quelques peu bizarres comme cela, mais c'est bien le cas.



OK, donc "Enabled" c'est bien ce que je devais entrer comme String pour ce réglage ?


----------



## edenpulse (30 Novembre 2021)

ccciolll a dit:


> Et est-ce que OpenlCore sera capable de démarrer Linux ?


Oui, OpenCore peut tout à fait démarrer Linux sans soucis. 


ccciolll a dit:


> une étape de l'installation Linux qui m'aurait permis de faire un 2eme EFI spécifique


Un seul EFI par disque. Tu ne peux pas en avoir 2.


ccciolll a dit:


> Comment je peux faire pour le déloger maintenant ? Si je vire ftbx64.efi et mmx64.efi du dossier BOOT et l'ensemble du dossier ubuntu, est-ce que je vais retrouver le démarrage d'OpenCore qui me permet de démarrer Catalina sans clé USB ?


Je te suggérerais d'enlever tout ce que Linux a ajouté dans ton EFI et de paramétrer OpenCore avec OpenLinuxBoot.efi. 
Si t'as un backup de l'EFI OpenCore, ça serait plus simple 



ccciolll a dit:


> OK, donc "Enabled" c'est bien ce que je devais entrer comme String pour ce réglage ?


Non. LauncherOption n'as pas "*Enabled*" mais *Full*.


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2021)

Un seul EFI par disque, OK, c'est bien ce que j'avais compris au début. J'avais mal interprété ton dernieer message.

J'ai essayé tout à l'heure de virer de EFI, comme j'avais dit : le dossier ubuntu au complet, et les fichiers ftbx64.efi et mmx64.efi du dossier BOOT.
Et redémarré.
(je rassure tout le monde : j'avais d'abord fait une copie du contenu de EFI)
Mais j'ai eu un msg d'erreur failed to open EFI\BOOT\Grubx64.efi.


Après contrôle, je vois que Grubx64.efi faisait partie du dossier ubuntu, pas du dossier BOOT. Bizarre.

Pour le moment, effectivement je suis reparti sur le EFI de base de ma clef que j'ai copié sur celui du SSD, ça démarre comme il faut.
À partir de maintenant, je ferai une copie de sauvegarde du EFI à chaque modif, ça m'évitera de devoir refaire toutes les manips qui ont fonctionné (car jusqu'à ce que je tente l'install ubuntu, mes manips de config.plist fonctionnaient plutôt bien).


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2021)

Hi.

Alors, en repartant du EFI de base, j'ai refait l'install GUI pour avoir une interface graphique de démarrage plus classique (c'est tout de même un ordinateur familial).
Ça, ça a marché.

Par contre, j'ai fait l'install de Method A : OpenLinuxBoot




__





						Dualbooting with Linux | OpenCore Multiboot
					





					dortania.github.io
				



Et ce que j'obtiens est… déroutant.
Ce que j'apprécie, c'est qu'il n'affiche plus une multitude de choix dans l'interface graphique (car avant il proposait le disque _document_ qui n'a pas de système, le _recoveryMacOS_, le _resetVram_, etc, autant de risque d'erreur au démarrage).
Par contre, il ne propose pas de Linux non plus, il ne propose plus QUE Macintosh HD.

Du coup, j'ai dû louper un truc, mais quoi. Il me semble avoir suivi la procédure comme demandé (et cette fois-ci j'ai bien mis Full dans LauncherOption).

Que de mystères !


----------



## edenpulse (30 Novembre 2021)

Si tu appuyes sur la barre d'espace, tu va retrouver toutes les options que tu mentionnes.
Peut-être un Boot linux également.
Tu as bien ext4_x64.efi ?


----------



## ccciolll (1 Décembre 2021)

La barre d'espace, yes, ça marche (enfin, je veux dire, ça affiche les options autres que MacHD qui apparaissaient avant)
C'est mieux comme ça, pas la peine que tous les utilisateurs accèdent à des trucs qui ne leur serviront pas.

Par contre, pour Linux, rien de nouveau sous le soleil (ou j'ai loupé qqchose).
à priori, j'ai bien le driver comme il faut.





Et voici les réglages de config.plist (comme ils ne précisent pas COMMENT ajouter des drivers, j'ai copié bêtement la structure des autres dirvers, mais c'est peut-être pas comme ça qu'il faut faire).


----------



## ccciolll (1 Décembre 2021)

Et aussi, depuis hier, une fois sur deux, au démarrage, il se bloque en affichant
OC: Faild to load configuration
juste après (OC:OcMiscEarlyInit...)

Vraiment une fois sur deux. comme s'il fallait le démarrer en 2 étapes.

Pas insurmontable mais peut-être significatif d'un truc mal fagoté.


----------



## edenpulse (1 Décembre 2021)

ccciolll a dit:


> Et voici les réglages de config.plist (comme ils ne précisent pas COMMENT ajouter des drivers, j'ai copié bêtement la structure des autres dirvers, mais c'est peut-être pas comme ça qu'il faut faire).


ProperTree a une option "OC clean snapshot" qui rajoute tout ce qui faut comme il faut tout seul.

Tu peux utiliser l'utilitaire *ocvalidate* dans le répertoire Utilities d'OpenCore, en lui passant ton fichier en arguement. 


```
./ocvalidate /Volumes/EFI/EFI/config.plist
```
il te dira si tout est ok en terme de config (si le fichier config est bien formaté et si y'a pas de soucis de syntaxe.


----------



## ccciolll (2 Décembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> ProperTree a une option "OC clean snapshot" qui rajoute tout ce qui faut comme il faut tout seul.



Même après avoir entré moi-même les drivers dans config.plist ?



edenpulse a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser l'utilitaire *ocvalidate* dans le répertoire Utilities d'OpenCore, en lui passant ton fichier en arguement.
> il te dira si tout est ok en terme de config (si le fichier config est bien formaté et si y'a pas de soucis de syntaxe.


Après qqes tâtonnements, j'ai trouvé comment le faire fonctionner.
Pour mon cas, le code complet est


```
MonNom@iMac-de-Nom-2 ~ % /Users/MonNom/Downloads/OpenCore-0.7.5-RELEASE/Utilities/ocvalidate/ocvalidate /Volumes/EFI/EFI/OC/config.plist
```

Et le résultat :

```
Completed validating /Volumes/EFI/EFI/OC/config.plist in 1 ms. No issues found.
```

Donc OC validate ne trouve rien de suspect.
C'est déjà ça.
Mais du coup, je n'ai pas d'idée sur la façon dont je pourrais obtenir l'accès au démarrage de Linux via OC, ni de pourquoi maintenant je dois toujours démarrer en 2 étapes (1er démarrage : échec, 2nd démarrage après échec : succès)


----------

